
Ask HN: Instagram API rate limits - nickfanilov
I use some self developed script to get info about my posts and followers. Recently i discovered that Instagram changed rate limits for my app. I see following info in headers:<p>x-ratelimit-limit: 200<p>I learned Instagram blog and page with changes but found no mentions about any changes since Oct 1, 2017.<p>Is this new limit related only to my token or to entire platform? Could you check your token?
======
fjones11
The word around Twitter (some public, a lot more backchannel) is that this is
a global change, an unannounced acceleration in the deprecation planned for
later this year and next. Rate limits dropped from 5,000 to 200 per hour for
everyone.

------
henrypray
Crazy that Facebook would incorporate this change with no prior notice - on a
holiday weekend no less. Surprised at the lack of outrage/news on this as I
assume it impacts most 3rd party Instagram apps.

